# Where did Wyre go?



## Viktyr Gehrig (Jun 8, 2003)

For some reason, I cannot find any of the Wyre Story Hour threads. What happened?


----------



## Seravin (Jun 8, 2003)

The latest one got renamed to Soneillon.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 8, 2003)

it is now called sonellion


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 8, 2003)

My sig ate them.


----------

